# Flywheel nut torque



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Yet another reason I recommend OEM shop manuals.

Flywheel nut torque...45-50 ft lbs

interesting link for all sorts of odd 15 hp johnny'rude repair info

http://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/Johnson%209.9_15.htm


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

add 2 drops of blue label loctite ;-)


----------

